# Black Rapid attached to Battery Grip?



## lastcoyote (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi fellow forum'ites, I've only just switched to the Black Rapid system after contemplating it for some time. I'm really loving it. Still getting used to having my gear hanging by my side but feels safer than I imagined it would. 

I've gone the route many have in that I have an RS-Sport strap attached to a 1" QR Kirk clamp which either clamps on to my 5D Mark III Kirk camera plate or my 70-200 f2.8L II tripod collar Kirk plate. Really love this setup. I use the Stealth FastenR too to keep things nice and quiet. 

However I've also got the battery grip for my camera and so if I want to attach the strap to this in the same way I'd need to buy the Kirk plate designed specially for the grip.

Before I spend more money I'd like to ask what people's thoughts are on connecting the Black Rapid to a battery grip?
I'm satisfied with the weight hanging from the tripod mounts on the body and lens collar but I just worry that hanging all that weight on the battery grip could cause problems. Not so much with the tripod screw mount on it but the strain on the connection between where the grip and body attach together.

Am I worrying needlessly?  Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2014)

I carried my 7D and 5DII with a BR strap + Kirk 1" clamp for years. Both bodies had the OEM grips, and I almost never removed them.

The Kirk plates for the 5DIII body vs. grip look different, so you will likely need the plate designed to fit the BG-E11.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 11, 2014)

I do the same with a 5DIII and a 5DII before that, never a problem. I am using OEM Grips. I think an after market grip would be fine as well, but obviously check it's structural integrity.

If you are using a 70-200 f2.8 or similar large lens with a tripod mount, black rapid should be connected there. But that's true grip or no. You just don't want that big lens pulling on the body.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I've got the OEM BG-E11 grip, and yeah I need to buy the Kirk plate specifically for the grip. Hopefully my large hands will be fine around the plate and FastenR when in vertical/portrait 'mode'. 

Yeah I always connect to the lens collar with the heavy glass. Already got the Kirk plate for the 70-200 f2.8L II collar. Must say I'm really impressed with the Kirk stuff and how snug the custom fit is.


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have the BR attached to my battery grips on both my 5D Mark II & III with no issues.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 19, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> I have the BR attached to my battery grips on both my 5D Mark II & III with no issues.



Cheers, yeah I've got the Kirk plate for the BG-E11 Grip now and BR strap feels fine attached to it.


----------

